# More pond pictures



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Easily 18" long and 5" across the head:


















Ornate is around 15", the uaru is 6":


















Pictus cat:









-PK


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice adonis..monster..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

VERY NICE!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that pictus is awesome


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> that pictus is awesome


 ohhh yes it is!! Leiarius Pictus is indeed my favorite Catfish of all time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how big does L. pictus get?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Beauty !


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam boomer 
u have a sweet collection


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> how big does L. pictus get?


 24"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > how big does L. pictus get?
> ...


 3 feet.

my old L pictus is past 34 inches now. hes 3-4 years old.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 then planetcatfish lies


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

in all the books i have about south american catfish say 28 at the very largest but i supose under the direct feeding pbass gives his fish and perfect parameters i trust him htough

marbled sailfins r deffinately amaxzing fish


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...


 They are just uninformed..

My Leiarius Pictus is larger then 2 L. Longibarbis twice his age.


----------

